# GRAIN AND NOISE - ANALOG PHOTOGRAPHY



## filipeetc

Hello,

This Thread is to post analog photography with expired films and experimental photos like overexposures. 




Canon EOS 300 
KODAK 400 - expired 2003, used in 2012


----------



## timor

Hi Filipe, welcome to the forum. Maybe you can write a few words about yourself as a introduction ?


----------



## limr

Nice idea.

My brother-in-law gave me his Pentax Spotmatic a couple of months ago. He hadn't shot it in about 20 years and had no interest in film anymore, so he just handed me the whole kit. Turns out there was film in it. He didn't remember what it was and I had no way of knowing what speed film it was, if it was color or b&w, so I just finished shooting the roll and then waited to see what came out.

Here's the best of the bunch:


----------



## gsgary

13 years out of date Ektar 100, all b+w shots developed in Rodinal and shot on Leica M4's
















26 years out of date Tri x











20 years out of date Kodachrome developed in Rodinal


----------



## limr

Very nice! It seems the color saturation on the Ektar just gets more intense than it already is fresh. Love the last picture of the dog. He looks so happy!


----------



## gsgary

limr said:


> Very nice! It seems the color saturation on the Ektar just gets more intense than it already is fresh. Love the last picture of the dog. He looks so happy!



He's my best mate


----------



## filipeetc

First of all I am very happy with the good photos that you all are sharing.

About the introduction, i'm from Lisbon, Portugal and i will finish this month the graduation in Graphic Design at the Caldas da Rainha&#8217;s School of Fine Arts and Design. 
In the second year of the graduation we had Photography, and i started more seriously. In summer of 2012 i bought a analog camera (Canon EOS 300) month before to went Cape Verde, (Africa) with my mother that was born there. To the Internet i publish the photography taken in Portugal that i used to practice before went to Cape Verde, the photos from there i don't want to publish in Internet, i'm making a book that i want to publish. 
Recently i started a tumblr with the name "Grain and Noise", but in portuguese (Grão e Ruído)
http://graoeruido.tumblr.com/
Sorry for my bad English. And you are free to correct me, i will thank you for that.



View attachment 48075

Alameda - Lisbon
In this forum i pretend share the photos first with you all than in the tumblr.


----------



## limr

Bem vindo! Eu nasceu em Nova Iorque mas os meus pais são portugueses. Tambem, eu vivia em Portugal por dois anos - no Minho, onde a minha mãe cresceu.


----------



## Tiller

You're English is good. A lot better than my Portuguese. I like your first shot. It looks like what a lot of people are mimicking. A double exposure look. Cool stuff.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## filipeetc

Thank you.
Limr, por acaso reparei na assinatura da tua foto, Leonor Rodrigues é bastante português.
_Limr, the first time i saw your photos I realize in your signature, that the name are very portuguese._


probably the film are Fuji 100 with about 5-7 years expired 
photo in Lisbon urban train

The best films that i used was Fuji Superia 100 and the AGFA 100 that have a nice colors.
 All expired films.


Agfa 100  
City São Pedro, Island of São Vicente - Cape Verde


----------



## limr

Washed-off Polaroid negatives. Actually, the film is Fuji. I'm so used to calling them "Polaroids" even though they don't make the film anymore.


----------



## filipeetc

i liked the wheelbarrow, have good colors with a good contrast.


----------



## timor

gsgary said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! It seems the color saturation on the Ektar just gets more intense than it already is fresh. Love the last picture of the dog. He looks so happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's my best mate
Click to expand...

No doubt. At some point I will be able to join in to. I have in the freezer 100' of Agfa APX 100 (original) which is expired by 5-6 years. Wait for me another 4-5 years while the film will ripe properly.
On the other hand finally some official defiance to that fraction of the forum who goes "by the book" only.


----------



## limr

Now if only I can get my hands on some expired real Polaroid film for my 100! Well, let me rephrase: if only I can get my hands on some _affordable_ expired real Polaroid film. I've been checking around and it seems people think it's okay to charge $50 for one pack of film.


----------



## burak13

hi everyone, this is an expired kodak 200 and with an eos 3000.




Serap by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## terri

filipeetc said:


> i liked the wheelbarrow, have good colors with a good contrast.




I agree - there is something special about this wheelbarrow shot.   One of those that makes you pause and enjoy!


----------



## terri

Here is my offering.    We wanted to test some expired HIE film before taking it along on vacation - picture of our former house in Georgia:


----------



## limr

terri said:


> filipeetc said:
> 
> 
> 
> i liked the wheelbarrow, have good colors with a good contrast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree - there is something special about this wheelbarrow shot.   One of those that makes you pause and enjoy!
Click to expand...


Many thanks to you both 

I'm quite intrigued by that infrared film.


----------



## gsgary

This is expired Fuji Superia 200


----------



## filipeetc

Burak, yours projects are great, congratulations!! 
I saw your tumblr and flickr, you have amazing photos

Post more photos!


http://graoeruido.tumblr.com/


----------



## unpopular

Polaroid Type 665 PN, scanned from the negative:



I miss that stuff, and carrying around a tupperware of hypoclear full of negatives.


----------



## Josh66

I don't really shoot any expired film, but I push film all the time.  Usually, at least one of my three cameras will have a roll being pushed in it (Kentmere 400 being pushed to 800 in the XA right now, which isn't much - but the XA can't be set to an ISO higher than 800).

I also like a little redscale every now and then.  And I experimented with 'film destruction' once.  Not sure how I feel about that.




01261102 by J E, on Flickr

Arista Premium 100 pushed to 1000 (barely even looks pushed to me):



05111111 by J E, on Flickr

Arista Premium 100 pushed to 500:



2012080510 by J E, on Flickr


I don't really have any 'experimental' photos other than stuff like that.

Well, except maybe stuff with the Lensbaby, because you never quite know how those are going to turn out, haha.  I liked this one though:



2013052712 by J E, on Flickr



OK, that's probably too many pictures, lol.


----------



## limr

Love the TIE fighter.

Redscale can be fun sometimes.





I know this first question might sound a bit judgmental, but it really is out of pure curiosity: Why push the film? How is the effect of pushing 100 to 1000 differ from just shooting 1000 (just using the numbers on your first b&w as an example)? When you're still shooting the film, do you expose for 100 and then you push it to 1000 when processing the film?


----------



## Josh66

limr said:


> I know this first question might sound a bit judgmental, but it really is out of pure curiosity: Why push the film? How is the effect of pushing 100 to 1000 differ from just shooting 1000 (just using the numbers on your first b&w as an example)? When you're still shooting the film, do you expose for 100 and then you push it to 1000 when processing the film?



I expose and develop for 1000 (or whatever I'm pushing to).

An obvious reason is that high ISO films are pretty rare.  Ilford Delta 3200 is even technically being pushed if you shoot it at 3200.  Basically, if you want an ISO above 400, you have to push.

You get more contrast too, and generally more grain.  That's the main reason I do it - I just like the "look" of it.  And sometimes just for the added speed.

I actually have a roll of Rollei Redbird in my 1N RS right now.  Exposing that one for 100.  I have another roll in the freezer that I exposed at 200.  (I'm waiting till I have about 10 rolls ready to develop before I mix up my C-41 kit.)  I like redscale film, but due to it being redscaled, you almost have to overexpose it by at least a stop.  From what I've seen, redscaled film is pretty much impossible to overexpose - the more exposure it gets, the more 'normal' it looks.


----------



## limr

Thanks for the explanation. Don't plan on doing any push processing in the near future, but it's something to consider once I am more comfortable with the basics.


----------



## filipeetc




----------



## burak13

Moscow Metro 




r001-032 by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Polaroid 100, Fuji 3000B negative


----------

